# A Strange Song



## hnclone01 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just found this song is great. I think you will love it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

LOL

*hnclone01*

One post, with a link to an unnamed video that's no longer there.

We'll never know.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> LOL
> 
> *hnclone01*
> 
> ...


Perhaps OP knows now


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Perhaps it was this *Harry Belafonte* song, *"A Strange Song"*.






Indeed, this one is strange for Belafonte.


----------

